# Treble Hooks and O Rings



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok tackle makers...I need some advice. I have been using Rapala DHJ-12's for the past couple of years...while they catch fish, the O rings and treble hooks that come with them are junk. They simply do not hold up to the walleye in Erie. I have been testing different hooks and rings and haven't found any that hold up. They come with size 5 treble hooks, not sure of the O rings. I have been looking at different salt water treble hooks and rings hoping they'll hold up better, but I figured I'd ask for recommendations here. TIA.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

No feedback what so ever???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

get some #2 Heavy stainless steel split rings from lure parts online and some VMC 8650 black nickle trebles, size 4 and that should solve your problems. We use this combination for salmon.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out what you mean by not holding up? I do a fair amount of Erie trolling with Husky Jerks as well as Rapalas. I will say that I have had to replace hooks that some of the guests aboard ruin not knowing how to remove a hook without bending it all to hell or breaking it. Have not had any ring problems but I do use ring pliers when I have to replace a hook.
I did have a rusting problem until I started hanging or laying out my used cranks to dry before storing them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I don't think you are getting replies because I don't believe people have issues with them aside from the normal wear and tear from fishing. I've caught 1000's of eyes on DHJ and HJ's, occasionally a hook will bend or break (what hook doesn't) but the split rings are fine. The biggest thing is taking your time while unhooking a fish and don't let it flop around with the bait in it's mouth and pressure on the line, get a good hold of the fish with Fish grips or something and use neednose pliers and everything will be fine. If anything I have much more problems with Reef Runner hooks I go through my baits every winter and replace way more of those than HJ's 

Maybe try slowing down or using a drag while bringing the fish in, I don't mean that in a smart ass way either.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess my problem is two fold, I have a tendency to hook into steelhead quite often and that's where I seem to be running into my problems with the O rings, brand new lure, first fish on was a steelhead, and the O ring was more of an oval than an O. As far as the treble hooks, I'm sure my crew wreak havoc on them, but I don't seem to have as much problem with my long A Bombers (those I do have a rust problem with). And in talking to others, it doesn't seem like I'm alone in my problems as a few other OGF'ers have the same problem I do. I do troll fast, and am using wire so were pulling those fish in from 350'+ back. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gottcha, I could see having more problems with them especially if your pulling them fast out east. I put black nickle triple grips on my reef runners and F-18, they are strong as hell and sharp as can be. I actually purchased factory hooks for my replacements on my HJ's. I don't troll faster than 1.7 with them, and usually under 1.5, then I go to worms. Cold water only for me, I do put them on divers in the summer though but still not fast.

Steelhead can and will destroy just about any split ring unless you go with the triple ones the musky guys use.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Replace the rear hook with a #4 2x strong and use standard #4s on the belly #2 or 3 rings will work


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

I use reef runners and the hooks are always breaking. Never had a issue with rings


----------

